# Magic Eraser on bottles



## lunchbox (Jun 22, 2006)

Is there any reason you can't use this to clean the outside of bottles?  I tested it with a celery compound bottle that had that irridescent stuff on it (sick?) and it came right off.  I have a couple others I'd like to clean but wanted to hear your opinions....


----------



## GuntherHess (Jun 22, 2006)

what is magic eraser?


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2006)

You talkin about that Mr Clean sponge thingy?


----------



## DiggerBryan (Jun 22, 2006)

yeah, what he said!  What is magic eraser?


----------



## lunchbox (Jun 22, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: capsoda
> 
> You talkin about that Mr Clean sponge thingy?


 
 yes 

 it didn't clean it completely but pretty well


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2006)

Gonna have to give it a try but if it works for you and doesn't hurt the glass go for it.


----------



## welddigger (Jun 22, 2006)

what in the hell is a mr. clean magic spopnge thingy or the other thing, a magic eraser. also do i have to go to the bad part of town to get either one or can i get it at a normal store under a normal name,if it works i'll use it!


----------



## welddigger (Jun 22, 2006)

maybe i should get one of those duckbill masks incase somebody throws some ham at me while i'm trying to purchase my mr. clean sponge thingy, lol!!!!


----------



## capsoda (Jun 22, 2006)

Hey Digger, That ham is bad news man. It's called Majic Eraser and it made by Mr Clean. The wife says you get it at Wally World or you local chain grocer.


----------



## BRIAN S. (Jun 22, 2006)

I can tell it's been awhile since any of you have had any kids running around the house ....... or you would know what the Mr. Clean  magic eraser was ! LOL  
 Works wonders on crayon , pencil , or pen marks on painted walls !!!!
 I never thought about trying it on glass .... I'll have to give it a try !


----------



## lunchbox (Jun 23, 2006)

> ORIGINAL: BRIAN S.
> 
> I can tell it's been awhile since any of you have had any kids running around the house ....... or you would know what the Mr. Clean  magic eraser was ! LOL
> Works wonders on crayon , pencil , or pen marks on painted walls !!!!
> I never thought about trying it on glass .... I'll have to give it a try !


 
 OMG I couldn't live without my Magic Eraser!  If you have kids, they are great.  I just got perm hot pink marker off my kitchen table with it.  I believe its a very very fine abrasive with formadehyde.  It also works well for ceramic cook tops, bathroom sinks and tubs, really anything.


----------



## dirtflicker (Jun 23, 2006)

Well I'm going to WALLY WORLD to get my Mr. Clean Magic Slapnet Eraser...and then I'll pick up a box of coa coa crispys![]


----------



## stinger haut (Jul 4, 2006)

I tried the Mr. Clean Magic Eraser on a dug aqua soda that was covered with white residue from being buried. I wanted to be able to see what I was up against before I decided a plan for cleaning the bottle.
 Well, with some elbow grease( and lightly wetting it)it worked fairly well. I was able to see most of the deeper scratches, pitting, etc. It helped me avoid another, longer process that I use sometimes to get a look at the bottle before I start cleaning it..
 How well it works for other bottles, we'll have to wait and see, but so far I am pleased witht the results.
 I live in a very rural area, but I just added it to the shopping list and was able to buy it right away at the local market.


----------

